# Sending Ordinary Envelopes to U.S.



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I have occasion almost every month to send a regular small envelope - not a package - to a person who does work for me in the U.S. I have been sending these as regular mail through my local Mexican post office. All the envelopes have arrived at their destination eventually, but lately they have been taking 6 to 10 weeks to do so, which seems an awfully long time. What are my other options? Is there a more expensive option through the Mexican postal service that will ensure quicker delivery, or should I go with a private carrier? If the latter, I would like to use one that has public drop-off locations in larger cities - I live in Culiacan.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I have occasion almost every month to send a regular small envelope - not a package - to a person who does work for me in the U.S. I have been sending these as regular mail through my local Mexican post office. All the envelopes have arrived at their destination eventually, but lately they have been taking 6 to 10 weeks to do so, which seems an awfully long time. What are my other options? Is there a more expensive option through the Mexican postal service that will ensure quicker delivery, or should I go with a private carrier? If the latter, I would like to use one that has public drop-off locations in larger cities - I live in Culiacan.


I have sent rent checks, etc. from SLP when overstaying here and always use Correo Certificado at the local Correos de Mexico and they can be tracked on their website and usually arrive in about 9 days. The tracking shows they stay in SLP for many days then arrive at the postal terminal at the Guadalajara airport and from there are immediately expedited to LAX and delivered the next day in San Diego. All for $34.00 pesos.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have sent rent checks, etc. from SLP when overstaying here and always use Correo Certificado at the local Correos de Mexico and they can be tracked on their website and usually arrive in about 9 days. The tracking shows they stay in SLP for many days then arrive at the postal terminal at the Guadalajara airport and from there are immediately expedited to LAX and delivered the next day in San Diego. All for $34.00 pesos.


That sounds like a much better option. I can give that a try. Any delivery within 2 weeks is perfectly acceptable!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> That sounds like a much better option. I can give that a try. Any delivery within 2 weeks is perfectly acceptable!


The way I figured it out is they have a specific truck that takes the collected mail to the Guadalajara postal terminal from San Luis Potosi whenever they collect enough to justify a trip there to drop it off. So if you just missed a truckload the wait will be longer probably. Once there it is gone right away. Why they would not take all mail going to the US on the same truck is probably because on their website there are actually people signing that they recieved the certified letter at Guadalajara and it may be a different senario for regular mail or even possibly it is trucked to the border. They have numbers and times trucks leave and arrive and planes leave and arrive on their website and who signed for it right up to LAX. Then they even have the time delivered in San Diego, which I presume is a tie-in with USPS certified mail computers. This is odd as you cannot send anything certified mail internationally, it has to be a US address, only registared mail which is 4 times the price.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*From Lakeside*

I understand that we who are at Lakeside, or soon will be and are a member of LCS, have our own Pony Express - people traveling north will take letters to the US and mail them from there. Seems like an idea.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> I understand that we who are at Lakeside, or soon will be and are a member of LCS, have our own Pony Express - people traveling north will take letters to the US and mail them from there. Seems like an idea.


I sent two absentee ballots by regular mail. Neither arrived in time to be counted or maybe not at all. Fortunately they were for primary and midterm elections where it didn't upset me too much to miss voting. I plan to send the general election ballot by registered mail.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> I sent two absentee ballots by regular mail. Neither arrived in time to be counted or maybe not at all. Fortunately they were for primary and midterm elections where it didn't upset me too much to miss voting. I plan to send the general election ballot by registered mail.


Have you checked to see if the county you vote in allows you to send in your absentee ballot electronically?
The county where I vote does and that makes it way easier and cheaper. They even send a notification of receipt via email when they get it so you know it got through OK.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Have you checked to see if the county you vote in allows you to send in your absentee ballot electronically?
> The county where I vote does and that makes it way easier and cheaper. They even send a notification of receipt via email when they get it so you know it got through OK.


Great minds think alike. I called them before I read your response. They have changed the system. Starting with this next election, the whole thing can be done by email.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

I sent an enveloped letter and 2 weeks later a postcard to the same address, and the postcard arrived first, in about 7 days - from Cordoba post office to NJ.


----------



## fjack1415 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm registered in Virginia, and no e-ballots. Rather than risking he mail, I took my ballot to the US Consular office in Puerto Vallarta. (Phew, 7 minutes late, but they accepted it anyway).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

fjack1415 said:


> I'm registered in Virginia, and no e-ballots. Rather than risking he mail, I took my ballot to the US Consular office in Puerto Vallarta. (Phew, 7 minutes late, but they accepted it anyway).


Colorado now sends the ballots as an email attachment and allows you to return them as another email attachment. I did this then emailed to check that they received it. I was told that they had it and it had been validated.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Colorado now sends the ballots as an email attachment and allows you to return them as another email attachment. I did this then emailed to check that they received it. I was told that they had it and it had been validated.


Illinois works the same way. You have to love the internet!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Illinois works the same way. You have to love the internet!


I wish Pennsylvania did.


----------

